# Growing grass in the cage



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I got some cat grass of amazon. Im thinking of growing it in bought compost in a tray in the cage. Any thoughts anyone?
Does anyone know if lady rat wee scorches grass like bitches?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I bet they'll have a ball digging it up and eating the roots...


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Rats tend to love to destroy plants, they will dig through the dirt and uproot it.

I think that might be a better "playtime" thing.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Sounds like messy fun 
No health concerns?


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Grow it outside of the cage, then once it has grown place it into the cage for them to have fun with. 

Otherwise they will dig out all of the seeds before it even grows, and you won't get any grass.


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

thats a pretty cool idea. any specific types of soil you need to grow it in?


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

This stuff comes in a little tray at the pet store... you just add water and wait for it to grow.

There is Cat Grass, and Small Animal Grass.

I got the "small animal" one but I think it is essentially the same thing.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

There shouldn't be any health concerns, provided that no pesticides or heavy chemical fertilizers are used. Being that it's meant for animals, I would doubt that it would have either...


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

Grass and a digging tray is a great idea, i have read allot about others doing it.. i am also growing grass in a tray. just watch really close at the directions on the box on the small animal grass. i wanted to buy one but it says you have to grow the grass outside the cage and just cut off the grass once it is a few inches tall. the stuff it grows in is not good for them. but the box i was looking at is a little different than the one you posted.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

I discussed that with others and we came to the conclusion that they have that warning on there because of the fact that there is no nutritious value to the soil, so they shouldn't be eating it. 

Mine had that warning and I still put it in, I just supervised them and made sure they weren't eating the dirt -- they were just digging in it.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

actually a lot of animals eat soil because it carries a lot of minerals that they can't get elsewhere. if you're feeding your rat a complete diet that shouldn't be a problem, but animals eat dirt all the time and it's not bad for them at all (some bacteria thrive in soil, but i doubt they would be present in home-grown those little grass kits).


----------

